# National Make Ready Services



## NMRS (Oct 24, 2012)

Vendors, Servicers Contractors and Suppliers. 

NMRS services tenant occupied properties on a national scale. We are currently adding additional providers to our company. 

www.nationalmakereadyservices.com

If you are interested go to our web site and click on the area LOGIN and register to work with us.

We are currently taking on help in Ca, NV, AZ and Fl.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you guys work with another national or are you guys working direct?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Do you guys work with another national or are you guys working direct?


FAS probably or LPS


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

> NMRS services tenant occupied properties





Sounds to me like they are the national.


----------



## NMRS (Oct 24, 2012)

*National's / Direct*

Backwell

Thank you for your question.

National Make Ready Services LLC does not provide services to any Preservation Company. 

With you being our contractor, supplier vendor etc you will tell us what your services cost.

Our staff has the knowledge as to what a typical service should cost nationally. But only you would determine, the windshield time / distance and cost.

We are not in the business to provide services to the likes of LPS, FAS, Safeguard, Cyprexx or any of the M&M award holders. We do not hold Fannie Mae properties and sub contract out the work to you by asking you to work for their prices.

We are the client


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a few questions. The first being, what is the scope of work offered? 
"Tenant Occupied" properties: I'm assuming the bulk of the orders will be grasscuts? Will interfacing with tenants be required, or is it standard preservation work?

Secondly, what sort of volume can be expected? I see you are looking for contractors in one of the states we cover (Fl.) We cover most of the state and typically execute a few thousand orders a month there. Is there any way to know a vague estimate on how much added capacity we would need?

Finally, what sort of completion submission system do you have? Do you use a website for vendor submissions? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NMRS (Oct 24, 2012)

*Tenant Occupied Properties*

Fearless 

The scope NMRS covers and offers to its clients can be reviewed on our website.

If you own a professional Landscape company and offer lawn services then you would be used in that capacity. NMRS does not fall into the category of sending bulk work orders out for lawn cuts, lock changes, securing etc. We are not a preservation company. Although we do offer those types of services.

NMRS hires point specific licensed trades, handymen, make ready teams, all types of the construction trade and more. 

NMRS works with a multitude of companies on a large scale and we offer tenant occupied services, make ready services and remodeling. 

I will not comment on a vendors volume or what your expectations should be, this is not the platform or place for this topic.

You mentioned you execute a few thousand orders a month in Fl. and would like to know volume. NMRS processes upwards of that weekly.

Your geared questions need to be asked once your communicating with our internal office staff.

The process is outlined during the vendor client meetings and is not publicly discussed.


If you would like further info you can email 

[email protected]


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you have any plans to expand to the NY area?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I filled out you vendor request a few days ago but haven't heard anything back


----------



## NMRS (Oct 24, 2012)

*Vendor request*

Freddie

Please send an email to [email protected]

I just checked the site and do not see your contact.

Thank you



Freddie said:


> I filled out you vendor request a few days ago but haven't heard anything back


----------



## NMRS (Oct 24, 2012)

*New York*

Backwell

We currently do work in Midtown, connected with the high rises conducting mechanical trade services only.

I will be in NY the middle of next month. 




Backwell said:


> Do you have any plans to expand to the NY area?


----------

